# LTZ Keyless Entry Failure



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Using the remote or the slot in the console, are the only two ways to turn off the alarm. Last resort is disconnecting battery power.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Your keyless entry system should recognize your key fob once it's inside your car and you try and start your car.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I was forced to put the key inside the console, it took a few press of the button to start the car.

There's honesty no way to disable the alarm when it's going off and the fob is dead. 

So far the car seems okay, there must have been some other radio interference around disabling my keyless system. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like the car was telling you that you shouldn't have gone to work today!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sounds like the car was telling you that you shouldn't have gone to work today!


One should never work on Good Friday.  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

So is there any way to disable the alarm with the key? (Keep in mind, the battery/remote system is dead).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> So is there any way to disable the alarm with the key? (Keep in mind, the battery/remote system is dead).


Probably not. Only thing I could say is OnStar or the OnStar app.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> One should never work on Good Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Tell that to my boss! At least I got to leave at 3 though, so I got to cruze around in this nice day.


----------



## stevee (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my 2013 LTZ. It came with 2 key fobs, one of which has always worked. The second stopped working after several months. I figured a bad battery and replaced the battery with one from RADIO SHACK. Worked for a week, then stopped working. Took it to the dealer and they though RADIO SHACK battery might be bad so they put in a new battery. Worked gain for a week and then stopped. Went back to the dealer and they gave me a brand new key. 

If your car is still under warranty take it to the dealer. If not, I have another suggestion but it involves mentioning a particular company and I don't know if this forum forbids such endorsements. If a moderator can let me know, I will act accordingly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

stevee said:


> I had a similar problem with my 2013 LTZ. It came with 2 key fobs, one of which has always worked. The second stopped working after several months. I figured a bad battery and replaced the battery with one from RADIO SHACK. Worked for a week, then stopped working. Took it to the dealer and they though RADIO SHACK battery might be bad so they put in a new battery. Worked gain for a week and then stopped. Went back to the dealer and they gave me a brand new key.
> 
> If your car is still under warranty take it to the dealer. If not, I have another suggestion but it involves mentioning a particular company and I don't know if this forum forbids such endorsements. If a moderator can let me know, I will act accordingly.


PM Sent.


----------



## stevee (Jan 3, 2013)

stevee said:


> I had a similar problem with my 2013 LTZ. It came with 2 key fobs, one of which has always worked. The second stopped working after several months. I figured a bad battery and replaced the battery with one from RADIO SHACK. Worked for a week, then stopped working. Took it to the dealer and they though RADIO SHACK battery might be bad so they put in a new battery. Worked gain for a week and then stopped. Went back to the dealer and they gave me a brand new key.
> 
> If your car is still under warranty take it to the dealer. If not, I have another suggestion but it involves mentioning a particular company and I don't know if this forum forbids such endorsements. If a moderator can let me know, I will act accordingly.


Followup to my previous reply:

You might want to see if there's a Batteries Plus store near you; batteriesplus.com

They've worked wonders for me on a variety of battery issues.


----------



## remmin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello,

I know this not timely but where I live there is a Burgerking fast food place with an electronic sign they send signals to from the restraunt with different messages. If I park my 2011 Cruze LTZ within 10-20 feet of the sign my key unit will not work, can't lock or unlock the car unless I walk right up to the car and hold the key unit almost against the glass of the drivers door. If I move about 4 or 5 car parking spaces away form the sign, all works OK. The sign is causing interference. I now park on the other side of the building with the Cruze. I can park next to it with my 2010 Equinox 2LT and it is not affected so you mah have had a frequency interference like I experence

REM


----------

